# Kimbo vs. Tank BOOKED



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

This fight looks as though its finally going to happen.

MMAJunkie.com had the scoop: http://mmajunkie.com/2008/01/04/elitexc-books-kimbo-slice-vs-tank-abbott-for-feb-16-show/



> A fight between Internet-brawler-turned-MMA-fighter Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson (1-0) and early UFC fighter David “Tank” Abbott (9-13) will take place after all.
> 
> The fight, which was originally booked for October but canceled when event organizers shut down the show, has been picked up by Pro Elite, Inc., which will feature the heavyweight bout as part of its Feb. 16 EliteXC show.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I honestly don't know who to pick because I'm not sold on Kimbo yet


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Knowing the caliber fighter Tank is, he'll probably get destroyed by Kimbo within the first minute of the fight!

EliteXC sure loves giving Kimbo fighters that are on Solid losing streaks!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Tank can bang with him for awhile, but he'll gas out and get finished. Kimbo has talent and is training with Bas...so he's gonna be legit. I just won't be sold till we see a step up in opponents.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

It was booked last time wasn't it? I'll believe when i see.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I think Tank can bang with him for awhile, but he'll gas out and get finished. Kimbo has talent and is training with Bas...so he's gonna be legit. I just won't be sold till we see a step up in opponents.


You pretty much told how the fight is going to go


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

This wont get out of the 1st round...Tank and Kimbo will trade for about 3 minutes, then Tank will gas and get finished. 

Kimbo is still a bit of a mystery as to how well he is gonna do, guys gotta remember its only his 2nd fight...he needs these fights as part of the learning curve.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Tank will win if they stand and trade, but Bas will prolly convince Kimbo to take him down and work. Damn you and yer gameplans Bas!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Finally. It's about damn time.

I call Kimbo by submission


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

All Kimbo has to do is last survive the first minute and then tank will gas. Then Kimbo will ko tank.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree that it makes sense to pit a new fighter like Kimbo against someone like Tank. At least we know Tank won't take a dive.

I'm going to go out on a limb and predict Kimbo by armbar in the first.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

if this was in Japan, pretty sure this fight is right up there ally. Freak show fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kimbo is a bitch, he just better remember that at the least Tank cis not gonna take a dive and run away from him, I actually think Tank will knock out Kimbo in the first found.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure if Tank even trains for fights these days...? Apart from hanging out in bars...? The only way he can win is a flush punch in the first minute or so - Tank does pack an amazing punch. I agree with him gassing early and then getting whooped. Kimbo is hardly a technician himself, but appears far fitter.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

if tank comes in to this fight unfit then kimbo will win, that's the obvious outcome. i believe tank has a punchers chance and that's it. kimbo is training seriously for mma and wants to do well even though i think he'd get destroyed by any class a heavyweight. i'd like to see a healthier tank than we have done for the last few years but i don't see it, put them in a bar and i say tank would win haha.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally we will know who the best heavyweight in the world is...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> if tank comes in to this fight unfit then kimbo will win, that's the obvious outcome. i believe tank has a punchers chance and that's it. kimbo is training seriously for mma and wants to do well even though i think he'd get destroyed by any class a heavyweight. i'd like to see a healthier tank than we have done for the last few years but i don't see it, put them in a bar and i say tank would win haha.


ye I can tell hes serious so serious that his first fight look like a fighter took a dive. Maybe if he actually landed a few since he so serious. By now ypou can tell im not a slice fan.:thumb02:


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> ye I can tell hes serious so serious that his first fight look like a fighter took a dive. Maybe if he actually landed a few since he so serious. By now ypou can tell im not a slice fan.:thumb02:


haha i get your point, let me just make it clear i'm no kimbo fan either. i'd love to see tank ko his ass


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

same thing here


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet haha someone is gettink knocked out..

i heard that james thompson was fighting antonio silva>?

god damnit, i want aleks in the mic of ths division or the UFC's


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> sweet haha someone is gettink knocked out..
> 
> *i heard that james thompson was fighting antonio silva>?*
> 
> god damnit, i want aleks in the mic of ths division or the UFC's


Where'd you hear that? I would love to see Big Foot make quick work of the The Mega-Punk.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tanker will give em a fight, gas, get KO'D, and then cut an awesome promo afterwards. Sounds like fun.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Kimbo by Guillotine. No way Tank wins this fight. No way.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

kimbo will KO tank in under 2 minutes. I wish Kimbo would fight somebody a little better than tank (who I think passed it a few years ago!)

The initial rumours of a Kimbo Vs James Thompson would of been better!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo vs. Tank*

...I figured the MMA world want to see these two bang. If anybody picks Tank to win they might as well not even watch the fight. Kimbo is going to destroy Tank. Tank is fat & washed up. Kimbo is solid muscle. Tank's best days are surely behind him. I don't see this fight going past 2 rounds. Tank has to worry more about surviving than gasing out!...lol! I think people aren't taking Kimbo seriously. If Bas Rutten is serious about Kimbo and is training him to be a champion one day, nothing is gonna stop Kevin Ferguson from wearing a belt. Kimbo's chin is twice as hard as Tanks, and so are his punches. Kimbo is just starting out in MMA and looks fantastic. I just have to sit back and enjoy watching Bas Rutten turn Kimbo into a complete MMA wrecking ball!!..lol!

Kimbo 2nd rd TKO or KO...:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

wozza...nice take on the Kimbo/Tank fight. Check out my post...similar prediction but with my analysis added in..lol! Kimbo for sure bro! I'd like to see Kimbo drop one of those jackhammer elbows on Tank's melon like he did to Bo Cantrell...lol


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The more I think about it, I can't really expect Kimbo to take a step up in competition yet. Its only his 2nd MMA fight. He's doing what everyone else does...fight cans at the start of their careers. He'll step up in competition when he's ready, but it will have to be quicker than normal because of how old he is.

He's doing everything right...training hard with good dudes, such as Bas.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Organik said:


> sweet haha someone is gettink knocked out..
> 
> i heard that james thompson was fighting antonio silva>?
> 
> god damnit, i want aleks in the mic of ths division or the UFC's


There fighting in seperate fights


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

Your kidding?

Tank is over the hill hell if i was kick him in his leg he would give up.

How anyone would want to see this guy fight any more i dunno.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Im surprisingly actually pretty excited for this fight. I think it would be hilarious if Tank knocked Kimbo out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> I think people aren't taking Kimbo seriously. If Bas Rutten is serious about Kimbo and is training him to be a champion one day, nothing is gonna stop Kevin Ferguson from wearing a belt.



Because Bas has trained so many champions previously? Nothing against Bas but I cant even name one more fighter Bas has trained so why is he so widely acclaimed as a coach when people start talking about Kimbo?


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Because Bas has trained so many champions previously? Nothing against Bas but I cant even name one more fighter Bas has trained so why is he so widely acclaimed as a coach when people start talking about Kimbo?


hey didn't Bas train that giant fat guy from King of Queens??? even when i flip to the show i always see him wearing a bas shirt too

if that fat guy (i think his name is kevin too) is any indication of the kind of training you get from bas then i would think Kimbo is doomed


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

WAR TANK!!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Miami Street Legend vs. Huntington Beach Badass

Street Certified

I thought that was the kind of stuff MMA was trying to get away from.

Just makes me laugh.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Because Bas has trained so many champions previously? Nothing against Bas but I cant even name one more fighter Bas has trained so why is he so widely acclaimed as a coach when people start talking about Kimbo?


Mark Kerr?


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Krazy Horse has a fukkin' blunt in his mouth!^^^ LOL!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Krazy Horse has a fukkin' blunt in his mouth!^^^ LOL!


He's such a pimp. I love all his crazy-ass antics, like taking the ref down and shit:thumbsup: I'm betting the house on Kimbo Slice


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Miami Street Legend vs. Huntington Beach Badass
> 
> Street Certified
> 
> ...



Well the UFC I think tries to get away from this sort of attention, however, when ya got Gary Shaw runnin the company this is the type of crap your gonna get...

Kimbo Vs Tank does intrigue me, but why name it Street Certified??!...ya not only feedin the fire to these "MMA" haters, but your also taking away any credit that Kimbo and Tank know anything other than street fighting.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

By Anthony Malakian
Special to PA SportsTicker

Some will call it a passing of a torch. Others will deride it as a freak show.

In either case, whatever your opinion may be, no one can deny that when Kimbo Slice steps into the cage to face David "Tank" Abbott on February 16, it's going to be fun for as long as it lasts which probably won't be long.

ADVERTISEMENT
The Elite XC main event should provide an abundance of fireworks. Tank is the original bad boy of MMA. Fans either loved him or detested him because of the reckless way the pitfighter would attack the man standing across from him and the disdain he would show toward his opponents.

Many liken Slice, whose birth name is Kevin Ferguson, to Abbott. He fights with a similar fury, even though as Kevin Ferguson, Slice, who is 33 years old, is a devotedly religious father of six.

While most think that the fight will be over in a minute or two with Slice's arm being raised at the end, there will still be some intriguing storylines to look for.

First is the experience factor. Slice has one professional MMA fight, an exhibition (but all-out) fight against former boxer Ray Mercer, and a long resume of street fights, which have made him a YouTube.com legend.

Abbott, 42, is a veteran of 23 fights, with a record of 10-13. The reason few give Abbott a shot at beating Slice is that he is 3-7 since 1998, with all seven losses coming by way of knockout, stoppage or submission.

While Abbott is well past whatever prime he might have had, he has been on the big stage numerous times before. Whether or not Slice can handle the pressure of being a main eventer will be seen.

The second question is will Kimbo try to knock Tank out or take down the 250-plus pounder and submit him?

Prior to Slice's pounding Bo Cantrell to submission in November, the 6-2, 250-pounder fought former WBO heavyweight champion Mercer in an exhibition bout at Cage Fury Fighting Championship 5. Slice submitted Mercer with a guillotine choke just over a minute into the first round.

Instead of a free-swinging brawl, Slice showed his MMA skills, pressed Mercer into the cage, eventually took him down and got the tapout.

Fans are going to want to see Kimbo stand toe-to-toe with Abbott. So the question becomes does he give the crowd what they lust for or do the smart thing and submit Abbott?

Comparisons to Tank may be unfair. He is after all working diligently with MMA-legend Bas Rutten to fine tune his skills. Abbott, throughout his career, chose to spend more time in the local pub than work on his craft.

But sports, and this is especially true of MMA and boxing, are show business. Being the next Tank Abbott sells. The proof will be to see how large the crowd is February 16 at the BankUnited Center in Miami.

Thus far, Slice has shown himself to be a willing heir apparent. But, again, that comparison might not be far because he has far more upside than the Huntington Beach rebel.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That was a good read thanks infamous:thumbsup:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> hey didn't Bas train that giant fat guy from King of Queens??? even when i flip to the show i always see him wearing a bas shirt too
> 
> if that fat guy (i think his name is kevin too) is any indication of the kind of training you get from bas then i would think Kimbo is doomed


Yes his name is Kevin James. When Bas fought last he was in his corner it was kinda funny.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

wozza said:


> The initial rumours of a Kimbo Vs James Thompson would of been better!


THAT would be a more interesting Fight!!!:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Silva, Krazy Horse and Slice and Tank......this is gonna be freaking awesome.

Also Kimbo should easily take this unless he gets caught with a big shot. I mean...Tank one Punched freaking Cabbage.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bas is the man...*



bellr77 said:


> Because Bas has trained so many champions previously? Nothing against Bas but I cant even name one more fighter Bas has trained so why is he so widely acclaimed as a coach when people start talking about Kimbo?


 Bell77...he's trained Alistair Overreem...Pedro Rizzo...and numerous other Pride fighters...Don't forget Bas was once a Champ himself. He's written instructional books on all kinds of techniques on striking..such as the liver kick. I'm repeating stuff off of Pride Critical Countdown 2005.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW....imfamous2117....amazing post...you made some key valid points....awesome bro....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> Bell77...he's trained Alistair Overreem...Pedro Rizzo...and numerous other Pride fighters...Don't forget Bas was once a Champ himself. He's written instructional books on all kinds of techniques on striking..such as the liver kick. I'm repeating stuff off of Pride Critical Countdown 2005.


Could someone either confirm or deny either Rizzo or Overreem since when I look this up I cant fird anything about them other then Rizzo and Bas are freinds. Writing books does not make you a good instuctor either just like being a former champion is useless when your trainin someone else to fight what you can do doesnt matter, if you watched TUF you saw that even though BJ is a better fighter Jens Pulver was a better coach.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Tank is the man.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Tank is the man.


I love gif's but most like these lag so much on my old pc:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Bro...go out and buy PrideFC 2004 Critical Countdown....then you'll know I'm right.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

I meant 2005 Critical Countdown concerning Bas Rutten


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Tank is training hard.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfys...ac=ListMessages&PID=1&TID=1202813&FID=1&pc=48

Kimbo is getting KTFO!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfys...ac=ListMessages&PID=1&TID=1202813&FID=1&pc=48
> 
> Kimbo is getting KTFO!!!


Tank was running Looks like he is actually taking this one seriously. Good to see that he is putting in some work for the bout, it's gonna be a sweet throwdown:fight02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man I can't wait. This is a must see.
I would love to see Tank knock Kimbo out.
We need some old school Tank furry back in the fight game.


----------

